# quarter of a ton of used gold edged ram



## stevem4323 (Oct 9, 2012)

i have just aquired 250 kilo of gold edged ram sticks i got them for a good price and i know what i would get if i sold them on ...what do you think the return would be if i was to process them myself...just a ball park figure ...thats for 1/4 of a ton of ram sticks


----------



## stevem4323 (Oct 9, 2012)

if it helps its around 20000 sticks


----------



## etack (Oct 9, 2012)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=9874

Nothing is new on the forum search and you will find. this was on the first page of the data section.

Eric


----------



## hfywc (Oct 9, 2012)

for fingers alone, i would say around 45ozt....don't ask me how i got this.


----------



## ericrm (Oct 9, 2012)

what do you have acces as leach possibility, do you have an incinerator,a mill,a good cutter, a good screw driver, some very cheap labor, do you have a way to leach copper under the skin,do you have a way to leach the chip,do you have a way to leach finger,do you have a way to leach monolitic capacitor,do you have a way to leach solder

sorry but your question cannot be answered...


----------



## etack (Oct 9, 2012)

hfywc said:


> for fingers alone, i would say around 45ozt....don't ask me how i got this.



in just fingers I would say 3.5TOz figure 1g a card in fingers so 20,000g; 20 kilo of fingers. say 12lb an 1TOz Au because its all memory.

the rest is harder to figure out maybe another 100g from chips and gold traces. So 6-7 troy Oz and allot of work.

If you cut the fingers off and sell the rest for 7.00US LB or 8.75GBP a kilo you miss out on only an Oz of gold. -+100.00US

What did you pay for it?

Eric


----------



## stevem4323 (Oct 10, 2012)

i think the question can be answered by the right person who has maybe done a kilo of ram and then maybe times by 250 ....but as always i get the same know it all answer ..isnt this a forum where questions are meant to be asked and information exchanged or where people give you the ...look it up answer ...i did only ask for a ball park figure


----------



## stevem4323 (Oct 10, 2012)

ericrm said:


> what do you have acces as leach possibility, do you have an incinerator,a mill,a good cutter, a good screw driver, some very cheap labor, do you have a way to leach copper under the skin,do you have a way to leach the chip,do you have a way to leach finger,do you have a way to leach monolitic capacitor,do you have a way to leach solder
> 
> sorry but your question cannot be answered...


----------



## stevem4323 (Oct 10, 2012)

i wont say what i have paid but i have been offered £22 a kilo thats a little over $27 a kilo


----------



## ericrm (Oct 10, 2012)

stevem4323 said:


> i wont say what i have paid but i have been offered £22 a kilo thats a little over $27 a kilo



well this is indeed a forum where poeple help each other, and not feed each other...(even if i think joem does it for real :mrgreen: :mrgreen: )
my answer is still the best you can have... sorry that you dont like it... you want to know what value there is in mixed memory... a ball park... i would say over 27$a kilo. i would even say over 30.8 cad $ a kilo since it is the pay i pay for mine... but be realistic the value there is in a ton of memory is only the value that can be leached by you... so go back at my first answer and think about what you can leach *yourself*.....


----------



## joem (Oct 10, 2012)

ericrm said:


> stevem4323 said:
> 
> 
> > i wont say what i have paid but i have been offered £22 a kilo thats a little over $27 a kilo
> ...



Eric, I'm not sure what you mean but don't make me cross the border and go all construction mafia on you.


----------



## ericrm (Oct 10, 2012)

you already mafia acting with your thousand meals 'unfair' ads. nobody can do that much... i suspect you buy cheap meal from the china and pass them as genuine :lol:


----------



## joem (Oct 10, 2012)

ericrm said:


> you already mafia acting with your thousand meals 'unfair' ads. nobody can do that much... i suspect you buy cheap meal from the china and pass them as genuine :lol:



hehehe
You never met my wife when she gets a plan in her head.
Whether or not we get to that goal still means we feed a whole bunch of people. Today I picked up this ( see picture). Just don't tell my wife I picked these up with the new van and transfered them into the black beast when I got home. There are no middle seats in the beast so these towers are loaded all the way to the front seats.


----------



## CBentre (Oct 10, 2012)

ericrm said:


> you already mafia acting with your thousand meals 'unfair' ads. nobody can do that much... i suspect you buy cheap meal from the china and pass them as genuine :lol:



lol, now that is funny.


----------



## xALmoN (Oct 10, 2012)

maybe i do need a van soon too..







this is my car, and the most towers i've fit in that silly boot is 6. 

A few can go in the back seat, but i've never had to collect that much.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 11, 2012)

Steve there's plenty of guidelines on the percentage of gold fingers to weight and then then there's again information on the grams per pound of fingers, the unknown is the chips themselves. The only way to find this information is to either refine a batch or get assays done on the various chips you have, here your in luck we have access to cheap and quick assays here in the UK. By having the weights and assays you can calculate the actual value. If your buying and selling then perhaps this doesn't matter but if your going to refine or have material refined this is essential information.
My advice for what it's worth, sell this batch and take samples and have a few assays done to determine the value out of the profit, it's an allowable business expense, and the more material you have data on the better your set to buy and either sell or refine your materials or evaluate any material that's offered to you, it's expensive but it will give you the edge on many deals. The forum gives plenty of details of how then to recover and refine the values and the time and costs involved but again it's expensive in your time to fully understand the processes outlined and then you have to decide whether its worth the effort and costs.
For assays I'd suggest Guardian Laboratories.. Speak to Austin 0121-359-8233.


----------



## stevem4323 (Oct 11, 2012)

cheers nic good advice and something to think about ...and atlast a straight forward answer cheers again


----------

